# UT Austin MFA Screenwriting 2023 (1 Viewer)



## jfjburns95

Anyone applying? I liked that they let you just submit two scripts. It was refreshingly simple compared to some other applications.


----------



## Chris W

Good luck!

Here's our current acceptance stats:


UT Austin - MFA in Screenwriting Program Acceptance Rate






23%

Admitted
10   out of   43   Admitted



9%

Waitlisted
4   out of   43   Waitlisted



67%

*Not Admitted*
29   out of   43   Not Admitted












See our full Admission Statistics for this program including interview and acceptance notification dates, accepted GPAs, waitlist acceptance rate, demographics of accepted applicants, $ amount of scholarship awarded, and more...



The link above should have a lot of neat acceptance demographics data.

Everyone be sure to log your applications in our database so we can improve the data.


----------

